# Joe's Daily Journal



## joecamp4 (Jul 10, 2002)

Today is the day to get serious.  This afternoon is Back and Biceps day using the following routine:

Wide grip lat pulldown 3 X 10
Close Grip lat pulldown 3 X 10
Dumbell Row  3 X 8
Hammer Curl 3 X 10
EZ curl 3 X 8
Isolation Curl 3 x 8

For diet, I need to make some changes which I will also start today (thanks J'Bo)!

Starting with:
Meal #1
4 eggwhites, 1 whole egg
1 cup oatmeal

Meal #2
2 scoops protein w/ 10 oz water

Meal #3
Salad w/ Chicken breast -Restaurant serving 

Meal #4
1 can Tuna &  1/2 Avocado 

Meal #5
2 scoops protein w/ 10 oz water

Meal #6
1 Chicken breast and string beans sauteed in olive oil


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

Looks good, your on the right track. What about those essential fats though? You need more than an avacado. Try to get some flax seed oil or Udo's today. Dont forget to drink at least 5 liters of water (the mmost important ingrediant). Please edit your food and seperate into Meal one: Meal two: etc. plus add the serving sizes.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 10, 2002)

After refining the info received from my post in "Training", here is the routine I will follow religiously for 8 weeks.  The rep structure will be 3 X 8-10:

Monday:
Flat Bench, Incline BB, Dumbell Flyes
Rope Pulldowns, French Press, Dumbell Kickback

Tuesday:
Cardio 40 min run / Abs

Wednesday:
Lat pulldowns (wide grip, close grip)
Dumbell Rows
Cable Curls, Hammer Curls, EZ Curls

Thursday:
Rest

Friday:
Military Press, Front Raise, Side Raise, Bent-Over Rows, Shrugs 
Cardio 40 min run / Abs

Saturday:
Squats, Dead Lifts, Lying Leg Curl, Calf Raises

Sunday:
Rest


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 10, 2002)

Damn...had a couple beers at lunch.  Following it up with meal#4 above...tuna and avocado.  I've got to get a handle on the beers.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> After refining the info received from my post in "Training", here is the routine I will follow religiously for 8 weeks.  The rep structure will be 3 X 8-10:
> 
> Monday:
> ...


*



Otherwise this looks like a good plan for you, so make some adjustments and stick to this plan.  
You can edit/delete the last posting and so you dont have to re-post the routine once you make changes.
Beers at lunch hey? Now i know why you werent making changes before, you naughty boy.*


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Beers at lunch hey? Now i know why you werent making changes before, you naughty boy. [/QUOTE]

I know...backing off on the beers is going to be a tough one to overcome  

Anyways, I made the appropriate changes and will follow this routine through for 8 weeks.
I had a great back/bi workout last night.

I'm finding that it is difficult to get down enough calories.  I know for a fact that I was not getting in enough, so yesterday I used fitday to track my diet and barely managed to get in 1700 calories with the following ratios:

Protein 50%
Carbs   15%
Fats     35%

Are these ratios alright? Am I getting enough calories?

Thanks again for all the tips J'BO 

Joe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

No you need way more carbs then that.
Post what you ate in your journal.
We can make some changes.

BTW great changs to the routine, you will really like these workouts.  

Also if you want to quote a post, there is a little button on the far bottom right of every post. Just click the button and it will bring you to a new post with the quote in it.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Here is yesterdays diet, 07/10/02:

Meal#1
3 egg whites, 1 whole egg
1 cup oatmeal

Meal #2
2 scoops protein, 10 oz water

Meal #3
1 can Tuna, 1/2 avocado
2 beers 

Meal #4
2 scoops protein, 10 oz water 

Meal #5
Lean Meatloaf (appx 2 cups), sauteed carrots in olive oil

Meal #6
1 scoop protein, 1 tbls peanut butter, 10 oz water


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

07/11/02

Meal #1
1 cup cottage cheese, 1 banana, 1/2 cup yogurt, 1 cup oatmeal

Meal #2
2 Scoops Protein, 10 oz Water

Meal #3
1 can tuna, 1 tbsp mayo, 1/2 avocado

Meal #4
1.5 cups lean meatloaf

Meal #5
2 scoops protein, 1 tbsb PB, 1/2 cup almonds


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Here is yesterdays diet, 07/10/02:
> 
> Meal#1
> ...



1.*You need more protein- add more egg whites.* 2.*Obviously the beer is a NO NO* 3.*How lean? Try to stick with greens. carrots have alot of sugar. Steer away from cooking with olive oil. when heated it turns to saturated fats. STick with Pam.* 5.*Add another scoop of protein here*


I am not an expert, but I thought I'd try and help you out as much as I can.  You are doing ok Joe


----------



## Leslie (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> 07/11/02
> 
> Meal #1
> 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 banana, 1/2 cup yogurt, 1 cup oatmeal




Way too many carbs this meal! Cottage cheese and yogurt are not the best foods to eat (SUGAR) Stick with the egg whites


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Here is yesterdays diet, 07/10/02:
> 
> Meal#1
> ...



*That is natural pb? Need 1.5 scoops of protein at least. Try chicken and mayo or tuna and flax or protein shake and flax or pb *

*If you make these adjustments your calorie count will be good.* Minue the beer of course. How many liters of water did you have?


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Joe, you have two extremely gorgeous ladies in here helping you out, how did you do it. C'mon tell me your secret.  

Good luck, and keep with it.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> 07/11/02
> 
> Meal #1
> 1 cup cottage cheese, 1 banana, 1/2 cup yogurt, 1 cup oatmeal



Hey Joe, whats going on? banana=carbs, oatmeal=carbs, yogurt=carbs. Where is your protein bud? No bananas (too much carbs for a cutting diet) Cottage cheese is ok (still need more protein) No yogurt (too much sugar, plus you already had cottage cheese). 

Skip all this dairy! You need better sources of food. 6 egg whites 2 yolks (for your fats) plus oatmeal.

Clean up for the rest of the day.
Chuck your yogurt and cottage cheese out the window buddy. Feed your bananas to the dog.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

BTW Craig, he got us cause he listens to us.


----------



## craig777 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BTW Craig, he got us cause he listens to us.




  Well Joe they know what they are talking about. Nice to look at too.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Way too many carbs this meal! Cottage cheese and yogurt are not the best foods to eat (SUGAR) Stick with the egg whites



Got it...I guess I'm getting burnt on egg whites .  Sounds like I just need to get used to them...thanks for the info


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> Hey Joe, whats going on? banana=carbs, oatmeal=carbs, yogurt=carbs. Where is your protein bud? No bananas (too much carbs for a cutting diet) Cottage cheese is ok (still need more protein) No yogurt (too much sugar, plus you already had cottage cheese).
> ...



This makes sense.  No problem cleaning up for the rest of the day...I have Tuna/Avocado, beef/veggies and plenty of protein powder to get me through until dinner.

This journal is the greatest...what a way to be held accountable and to get some great advice 

Thanks for taking the time to help me out


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

Yes it took me awhile to get used to the eggs, now i just eat my breakfast meal as a function meal rather than a tasty meal. The rest of the day is for tasty foods like brown rice, hahha.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> Hey Joe, you have two extremely gorgeous ladies in here helping you out, how did you do it. C'mon tell me your secret.
> 
> Good luck, and keep with it.




I KNOW ...Evidentally the secret is to NOT know what you're doing


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

Plus he is from sunny california, and i need a visa.
LOL.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by craig777 *_
> 
> 
> 
> Well Joe they know what they are talking about. Nice to look at too.



NO KIDDING ...I have a new motivation for my workout and diet now because I know if I post it, I'll get kicked the real deal from some gorgeous ladies...

Joe


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 11, 2002)

Per fitday, my daily intake for the 11th is as follows:

Calories 2157
Protein 40%
Fat 40%
Carbs 20%

See foods consumed in above post...I know, meal#1 could have been better


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> 07/11/02
> 
> Meal #1
> ...



*Use 2 Tablespoons of pb instead. *

*Carbs and fat are not the enemy here, its sugar. We are trying to use slow burning carbs and fat to control your insulin. If you arent consuming fat and carbs your diet wont work. Please add the fat and carbs tommorrow.*


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Starting the day off right today...5 egg whites, 2 yolks, 1/2 cup oatmeal.

Before lunch, I will go to the store to pick up some flax seed oil, sweet potatos for my carbs, and a jar of nat PB to keep at my desk.

Thanks again


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2002)

You are doing great. Keep it up, looks good.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Just got back from the store with additions to what I brought to work for today:

Flaxseed oil
2 apples
1 sweet potato
heavy cream
Nat PB

Slowly getting this diet thing down

Working Shoulders this afternoon

Feeling good about everything...


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Here is today's menu:

MEAL #1
5 EGG WHITES
2 WHOLE EGGS
1/2 CUP OATMEAL

MEAL #2
2 SCOOPS PROTEIN
1 TBSP FLAXSEED OIL
APPLE

MEAL #3
1 CAN TUNA, 1 TBSP MAYO
SWEET POTATO

MEAL #4
2 SCOOPS PROTEIN
1 TBSP FLAXSEED OIL
APPLE

MEAL #5
MEAT
VEGGIES
1 TBSP FLAXSEED OIL

MEAL #6
2 SCOOPS PROTEIN
1 TBSP FLAXSEED OIL

P.S.  Sorry about the all caps above...I cut /pasted it from a spreadsheet


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey Joe!  What are your stat.  Just curious cuz you may need more protein than what your have.  

BTW - I would look into using another fat source as well as the Flax.  Flax is pretty nasty and you may not want that much of it in your diet.  Just a suggestion.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

mochy,
I've been lifting for awhile, bouncing between routines, with no gains.  I finally settled on a routine that I will stick with for 8 weeks with the help of J'Bo...you can see the routine above.

Stats:
5'7"
184lbs
34"waist

Goals - Lose fat (31 waist would be nice) and build mass

As far as fats go, I also have Natural PB and Heavy cream to incorporate if the Flax gets nasty.

I've been averaging about 180-200 grams of protein


----------



## Leslie (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> As far as fats go, I also have Natural PB and Heavy cream to incorporate if the Flax gets nasty.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2002)

Joe -with your stats you need alot more protein than your getting now.  You should be in the 300 Gram range, not barely hitting 200.  You definately need to increase it but do it gradually.  JMO


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Hey Joe!  What are your stat.  Just curious cuz you may need more protein than what your have.
> 
> BTW - I would look into using another fat source as well as the Flax.  Flax is pretty nasty and you may not want that much of it in your diet.  Just a suggestion.



I have to get all the way to the bottom of the page, after many replies, before someone asks for stats!?! 

thank you mochy.

Now, how old are you?


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hi w8,

I'm 33


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 12, 2002)

Damn, you guys are tearing him apart! 


Joe, how long have you been lifting and how long have you been undereating? And what was your diet like before finding IM?


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

I've been lifting inconsistently for about 5 years...and unconciously undereating for a few years.  My diet before was sporadic.  I usually ate somewhat decent foods, but also cheated quite a bit.  I also put down the booze, which I am trying to slowly moderate.

BTW, I have been on the diet within this thread for three days and feel great.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2002)

W8, he was asked his stats a long time ago, they are just in another thread. 

Leslie and Mochy, Udo's oil is a great efa oil and tastes pretty good. It is available at any health food store in the fridge.

Mochy, his protein does need to come up but he has been eating very little for the last year so i suggested going up slowly. Once he gets this down packed he can move it on up. Haha.

Joe, looks like you are doing awesome today. Great to hear! Keep up the good work.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks again...its off to do shoulders now.  When I'm done, I am going to post my complete day. Diet and Workout, for critique.

Joe


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 12, 2002)

Thanks J'bo 

Joe...you're doing much better than you were that's for sure. I really think you should focus on eating enough food for a while. I see no reason to cut cottage cheese at this point. It can be taken out in a few weeks as a tweak.



> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> Here is today's menu:
> 
> MEAL #1
> ...


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 12, 2002)

Here is my breakdown for today:

Protein: 251 grams  50%
Carbs: 117 grams  20%
fat: 81 grams 30%

Workout: Shoulders
Military Press (2 X 10)
Front Raise/Side Raise/Bent Over Row (Triset 3 X 10)
Shrugs (2 X 10)

Didn't get the cardio in today as planned, but I will get that first thing in the morning then do legs in the afternoon.

Joe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 12, 2002)

Great job Joe. I do think that you could take w8's advice on the diet stuff posted above. You should be comfortable with the amount of food we have outlined for you, so make these changes as soon as you feel you can. Great day.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 13, 2002)

Thanks J'Bo...those shoulder trisets are great!  I'm aching today...  I will be doing legs later tonight and I did about an hour of hashing (running with the Hash House Harriers...for those unaware of this club, we are a drinking club with a Running problem) although now I keep the beers to a minimum.

Here's today's diet so far:

Meal #1
5 egg whites, 3 yolks
Peach

Meal #2 
2 Scoops Protein, Flax Seed Oil

Meal #3
Lean Pork Chop
Green Beans

Meal #4
2 Scoops Protein
2 tbsp PB
Peach

Meal #5 and 6
undetermined as of now, but I will update later

That's it for now.  I hope everybody is having a nice weekend.
Joe


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 13, 2002)

My in-laws just got back from Italy, so they cooked up some Italian style pizza and brought out some Italian liquers...my meal 5 and 6 somewhat suffered by the booze.  I maintained on the Pizza and had only one piece, but I had a few glasses of booze.

I did get my workouts in today and my legs will be sore as hell tomorrow


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

Make sure you eat well tommorrow, so that your legs and tris can repair. That means no beers, tell the in laws to put them on ice.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 14, 2002)

Definitely...As of today, no more beers!  I've known for a long time that I won't reach my goals while still consuming beer.  From now on, nothing but water.
Joe


----------



## Leslie (Jul 14, 2002)

Joe I have a feeling you may be reaching for a Heineken at this moment....PUT THE BOTTLE DOWN!!!


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 14, 2002)




----------



## lina (Jul 14, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Damn, you guys are tearing him apart!



Joe 

Just wanted to stop in to say 'hi'! Wo-weee!!! You have lots of help from the beautifal ladies at IM, you are in goooood hands buddie!!! Nice menu there!


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 14, 2002)

Hi lina...thanks for taking the time to look at my journal.  I know, I have received some great advice from some great ladies here at IM...its no wonder I get no work done in the office anymore, I'm too busy checking out these boards...I'm beyond hooked!

Anyways, here is todays breakdown:

I can barely walk due to working legs yesterday...it feels great!

Calories 2111 
Fat 109 50%
carbs 79 10%
protein 217 40%

Looking at this breakdown, I could've used more carbs and less fat.

Thats it for today


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 14, 2002)

Yes we will try to raise your carbs and protein, need to see some meal outlines though instead of just totals. You could have just had beer all day. LOL.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

I actually made it through the day without any beers yesterday   

Here is a breakdown of my meals for yesterday:

Meal #1
5 egg whites, 3 yolks
peach

Meal #2
2 scoops protein, 2 tbsp PB

Meal #3
Lean pork chop, 1 cup string beans

Meal #4
2 scoops protein, 2 tbsp PB
.5 cup strawberries

snack:
.5 cup unsalted, cashews

Meal #5
1.5 cup (appx) lean pork roast
1 cup zucchini

You're right, after that leg workout, stairs are brutal...in a good way!


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

Today's Menu:

Meal #1
5 egg whites, 3 yolks 
1 cup oatmeal

Meal #2
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp PB
apple

Meal #3
Chicken breast, broccoli

Meal #4
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp PB
apple

Meal #5
Beef
Veggies

Meal #6
2 scoops protein
1 tbsp PB

Here is the breakdown:
Calories 2362
fat 88 30%
carbs 115 20%
protein 289 50%

This looks much better than yesterdays breakdown.  

I have trouble eating so much food...I feel overly full all day long.

Joe


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 15, 2002)

Heres todays workout: Chest and Tri's

Flat Bench 3 x 8
Incline Bench / DB Flyes (superset) 3 x 8
Rope pulldown / French Press / DB Kickback (triset) 3 x 8


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 16, 2002)

Started the day with:

Meal #1
2 scoops protein
1/4 cup cashews
apple

Meal #2
Chicken Breast
Brocolli
Flax Seed Oil

Meal #3
BBQ Chicken Pizza, Whole wheat crust, minimal cheese
(not the best choice, but it was either this or pasta)

Meal #4 
Advantage MRP
1 tbsp PB

Meal #5
Lean Tri Tip
Lima Beans
String Beans

Lots of water!!!


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

So far so good


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 16, 2002)

It's kind of strange....I've made these drastic dietary changes and have been strictly following them (with the exception of about 2 beers and a couple snifters of Italian Liquer) and my weight has not moved at all.  I know a week is not very long, but I figured I would've lost a pound or 1/2 inch in the waist...but nothing!  Whats going on???


----------



## Leslie (Jul 16, 2002)

STAY AWAY FROM THE SCALE!!!!!!!
It can F*&# with you!  Use the mirror and your clothes to gauge your progress. Getting your bodyfat done along with body measurements is anither way too.....
But whatever you do ......STAY OFF THAT SCALE AND STOPPING YER DRINKING


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think my own questions and concerns about my metabolism speeding up have been answered...I have been starving all day today even though I'm eating lots of food.  I'm thinking my body has gotten used to the big increase in food and is finally responding...Eat up!

Joe


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Sounds like you are going to do great, just keep up the good work. Give it some time! Miracles dont happen in a week. You thought you would lose a 1/2 inch, baby that is a really hard thing to do. Just keep on eating and dont forget to drink at least 6 liters of water (not beer) a day, that makes a big difference. Once you stop changing we will adjust your diet, for now GO EAT! Hahaa. Hows the training going? Dont see any workout entries? Keep up the good work, and yes stay off the scale. You should probably try to go get your bodyfat tested somewhere soon, that way we will have an indication of how far you have to go to get the body you want. You can call a local gym and they usually know of someone who can do it for around $20.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 16, 2002)

Meals for the day are located a few posts above.  Here's the big breakdown:

Calories 2829
Protein 270 40%
Fat 90 30%
Carbs 243 30%

I was starving all day being why the calories are so high.  I ate clean with the exception of lunch (business lunch with only 2 options)

J'bo, I am sticking with the workouts you set up.  Yesterdays is in an above post as well.

For today - Cardio, played soccer with my daughter for about 1/2 hour...she wore me out!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 16, 2002)

Hey Joe, lots of water isnt really a good enough amount. LOL. Please post how many liters, i count them by putting my water into a 1 liter water bottle and everytime i fill it up i out an elastics around it. 

You are starving because you arent eating any carbs like i told you too. Carbs will give you energy and fuel your muscles, you are most likely using your protein for energy right now. Meal two should have at least 3/4 cup of brown rice or a sweet potato.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Today's meals...so far

Meal #1
2 Scoops Protein, 10 oz water, 2 tbsp Heavy Cream
2 Tbsp PB
1 Nectarine

Meal #2
Tri-tip appx 2 cups
String Beans 1 cup
1 apple

I will edit this post as more meals are consumed


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

I find that my workouts keep me in the gym for only about 1/2 an hour.  I'm focused and plow through the workout, but is that long enough???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Definately long enough. If you are pushing hard you will grow muscle and lose bodyfat.
You grow outside of the gym not inside, its what goes in your mouth that makes you look like a hottie. Thats my favorite new word, so excuse me.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Speaking of hotties...I saw your pics from your show...very nice and congratulations!!!


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Todays Workout: Back and Biceps

Wide grip pull downs 3 x 10
Close grip pulldowns 3 x 10
Dumbell Rows 3 x 10
Cable curl 3 x 10 
Hammer Curl 3 x 10
ez curl 3 x 10

I will edit my menu for today later...when I'm done eating


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks.
Wheres todays food outline? and water count?
You forget to eat?


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

No...I ate:

Meal #1
2 Scoops Protein, 10 oz water, 2 tbsp Heavy Cream
2 Tbsp PB
1 Nectarine

Meal #2
Tri-tip appx 2 cups
String Beans 1 cup
1 apple

Meal #3
MRP
2 tbsp PB
1 Nectarine

Meal #4
2 scoops protein 
1 tbsp flax seed oil

Meal #5
Large chicken breast
1 cup Peas
Bell Pepper / Feta / olive oil salad

Meal #6
2 scoops protein
1 tbsp PB
1 Apple

1 Gallon water

Looking at todays consumption, I think I could've substituted 1-2 pieces of fruit for a sweet potato and a cup of oatmeal...I'll do that tomorrow.

Other than that, does it look alright?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by joecamp4 *_
> No...I ate:
> 
> Meal #1
> ...



*Your doing great, just need a little adjusting here and there. Did you feel hungry today? How about yesterday? *

Have a great day tommorrow. Excited to see a spotless diet post.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 17, 2002)

Tomorrows will be spotless.  I dropped the eggs for yesterday and today because it is tough to choke that many down,  I will pick them up again tomorrow.

Tri-tip is a cut of beef (lean after I cut the fat off)

I slipped so many shakes in today because I didn't make my meals the night before and accidentally woke up late...had to get to work in a hurry.

Feta...mmmmmm (just had a little)


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 17, 2002)

Arent you a man Joe? Choke those eggs down, i am a little girl and i can do 6 eggs i am sure you can handle them. LOL.
Til tommorrow.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 19, 2002)

OK...I didn't get the opportunity to post yesterday's meal because of being too busy.  I will wait until the end of the day to post today's meals instead of doing them one at a time.

I managed to wake up early so that I could lift before work: Shoulders-
Military Press 2 X 10
Front Raise / Side Raise / Bent Over Row (triset) 3 X 10
Shrugs 2 X 10

Thats it for now


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 19, 2002)

Today's Meals:

Meal #1 
5 Egg Whites, 3 yolks
1/2 Cup Oatmeal

Meal #2
2 Scoops Protein, 10 oz Water
2 tbsp PB
1 Sweet Potato

Meal #3
Large Chicken BReast
Brocolli, 1 Cup
1 Tbsp Flaxseed Oil

Meal #4
2 Scoops Protein, 4 tbsp Heavy cream, water
Apple

Meal #5 (not consumed yet but I won't have time later to post)
Carne Asada
Brown Rice
Salad, Olive Oil/Vinegar Dressing

Meal #6
???

1 US Gallon of water


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 20, 2002)

Great day, keep it up.
How did you feel? hungry? tired?
Could you post your totals for the day when you have time.
The calories/protein/carb/fats count.
Keeping track of the food you have eaten is good to do on www.fitday.com its a great website tht calculates everything for you. Take a look when you get a chance.


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 29, 2002)

Okay...I have been out of commission for an entire week with some sort of flu.  I have been unable to lift and have been unable to follow any type of diet.  In other words it has been a wasted week.  
Now it is Monday, I am back at work and back on track.  I will be working chest and tri's this afternoon and I have started the day with:

Meal #1
5 egg whites, 3 yolks
1 cup oatmeal

It is good to be back.

Joe


----------



## joecamp4 (Jul 29, 2002)

Definitely missing J'Bo's comments


----------

